# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  نصب لینوکس Embedd بر روی پروسسور های ARM

## kernel

اینم یه سری فایل توپ تقدیم به طرفداران Embedds 

یه نسخه از kernel لینوکس قابل نصب روی ARM و دو تا PDF در مورد طراحی و راه اندازی بر پایه پروسسورهای ARM

ARM_Linux
PhilipsPatch
uClinux_MMC_treiber: PDF  
ARM-Linux-Notes
ARMv6_Architecture

----------


## kernel

راستی اگه آموزش یا سوالی در مورد ARM و یا AVR ها داشته باشین و اگه بتونم حتما کمکتون می کنم

x:

----------


## anubis_ir

سلام
ARM بيشتر در موبايل كاربرد داره؟ يا board خاصي براي آن هست؟ يا كلا يك سيستم embedded ساده با آن بخواهيم درست كنيم چه مراحلي را توصيه مي‌كنيد؟

----------


## kernel

به نظرم جواب همه سوالاتون تو لینک های زیر هست

اگه براتون کافی نبود سوالتونو دقیقا مطرح کنین اگه بتونم حتما جواب میدم


http://microcontrollershop.com/default.php?cPath=154

http://www.armkits.com

http://www.lynuxworks.com/board-support/arm-develop.php

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
یک سوال تخصصی :
چگونه می توان یک آی سی Mega32 را به یک مدار آمپر بالا (حداکثر 200 آمپر ) متصل کرد بطوری که در عملکرد  آی سی و مدار اختلالی ایجاد نشود و آی سی بتواند بر عملکرد مدار نظارت داشته باشد.
با تشکر .
خدانگهدار.

----------


## kernel

می تونی از رله های صنعتی استفاده کنی البته اگه مدارت سوئیچینگ نباشه !  اگه نه هم که از optocoupler

اگه دقیقا بگی مدارت چیکار میکنه میتونم بهتر راهنماییت کنم

----------


## vahid2534

ایا با این بورد صنعتی کار کرده اید یا ورژن های قبلیش:
TS-7300 Single Board Computer runs on a 200 MHz ARM9 processor
می تونید در مورد پورت کرنل ۲.۶ کمکی بکنید؟؟

----------


## trrstrima

سلام جناب کرنل
آقا یه سوال! نه چند تا سوال
اول این که آیا با بورد های مینی2440 و میکرو2440 کار کردید؟ یه آرم 9 سامسونگ 400 و 530 مگ روشونه! اگه کار کردید یه سر نخ به من میدید راجع به کامپایل کردن و بوت کردن سیستم عامل روشون؟
یا حد اقل یه وب ی جایی که خوب رو روال تیوتوریال داده باشه؟؟ :( 
یه چیز دیگه! روی lpc1788 کار کردید تا حالا؟

----------


## fjm11100

شماتیک مدار یک بورد ساده پیدا میشه که قابلیت نصب لینوکس هم داشته باشه؟ کلا میخوام معماری برد باید چگونه باشه که قابلیت نصب لینوکس یا ویندوز داشته باشه؟

----------


## kernel

> شماتیک مدار یک بورد ساده پیدا میشه که قابلیت نصب لینوکس هم داشته باشه؟ کلا میخوام معماری برد باید چگونه باشه که قابلیت نصب لینوکس یا ویندوز داشته باشه؟


http://www.lps.usp.br/~fr/sbc/

----------


## korosh_setayeshi66

سلام - می خوام کد بنویسم ولی حجم کدم از فلش تمام ای سی هایی که سراغ دارم بیشتره می دونم که میشه در mmc به نحوی کد نوشت که اجرا بشه ولی چطور و در کدوم آی سی

----------


## korosh_setayeshi66

سلام - می خوام کد بنویسم ولی حجم کدم از فلش تمام ای سی هایی که سراغ دارم بیشتره می دونم که میشه در mmc به نحوی کد نوشت که اجرا بشه ولی چطور و در کدوم آی سی

----------


## mdshakeri

> http://www.lps.usp.br/~fr/sbc/


سلام
بوردی که شما معرفی کردید بر مبنای *AT91RM9200-QU* که متاسفانه دیگه گیر نمیاد بوردی که بر مبنای *AT91SAM9260-QU* باشه سراغ ندارید خودم هرچی گشتم چیزی گیر نیوردم

----------


## bn3232

سلام. من می خوام بروی بورد آرم سیستم عامل بیارم بالا. ترجیحا سیستم عامل realtime مثل FreeRTOS یا BlueCat. بیشتر می خوام یاد بگیرم چطور کامپایل کنم image بسازم و انتقال بدم به بورد.
در ضمن از چه بورد هایی میشه استفاده کرد؟ بعضیاشون MMU ندارن و فقط سیستم عامل هایی مثل uClinux روشون نصب میشه.
لطفا راهنمایی کنین.
ممنون.

----------


## farzadsw

سیستم عاملهایی مثل FreeRTOS و کلا RTOS ها، نیازی به MMU ندارند. در واقع بیشتر شبیه به یک برنامه پیچیده هستند تا سیستم عاملی مثل ویندوز یا لینوکس. برای استفاده شما باید سورس کدشون رو دانلود کنید، برنامه خودتون رو داخلشون بنویسید (با ایجاد Task های جدید تو فایل برنامه) ، کامپایل کنید و روی میکرو پروگرم کنید (مثل بقیه برنامه های میکرو). تقریبا روی هر میکروکنترلر یا میکروپروسسوری هم قابل استفاده هستند( 8051,AVR,PIC,ARMX,X86,FREESCALE )

----------


## mehran901

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
> یک سوال تخصصی :
> چگونه می توان یک آی سی Mega32 را به یک مدار آمپر بالا (حداکثر 200 آمپر ) متصل کرد بطوری که در عملکرد  آی سی و مدار اختلالی ایجاد نشود و آی سی بتواند بر عملکرد مدار نظارت داشته باشد.
> با تشکر .
> خدانگهدار.


از اونجایی که فقط بار شما 200 میلی آمپره، راه حل ساده ای وجود داره ، به راحتی با استفاده از یک ترانزیستور چ مثبت چ منفی ، درمد سوئیچینگ میتونید این کارو انجام بدین ... بطور خلاصه عرض کنم ، بیس رو به ی مقاومت یک کیلو بدین و سپس به میکرو متصل کنید ، اگه ترانزیستورتون منفی هست امیترش رو زمین کنید و بارتون رو روی کلکتور بندازین و اگه مثبته برعکس

----------


## علی آرین

بارش 200 آمپره !
فکر نمیکنم ترانزیستوری برای این کار پیدا کنی . برای این بار ها از کنتاکتور استفاده میشه . البته کنتاکتور 200 آمپری من ندیدم . 200 آمپر رو معمولا 3 فاز میکنند و بار تک فاز 200 آمپری نداریم . بهر حال ...
ترانزیستور رو همین جور که فرمودن وصل کنید و از یک عدد رله به عنوان بار استفاده کنید و بوبین رله رو با یک دیود هرزگرد ( میتونید از خازن هم استفاده کنید به همراه دیود ) به کلکتور ترانزیستورnpn وصل کنید .
رله هم به عنوان کلید راه انداز بوبین کنتاکتور وصل کنید . به موازات کنتاکتور یه خازن سرامیکی 100 نانو 400 ولت وصل کنید. فکر کنم مشکلتون حل بشه .

----------


## mehran901

> بارش 200 آمپره !
> فکر نمیکنم ترانزیستوری برای این کار پیدا کنی . برای این بار ها از کنتاکتور استفاده میشه . البته کنتاکتور 200 آمپری من ندیدم . 200 آمپر رو معمولا 3 فاز میکنند و بار تک فاز 200 آمپری نداریم . بهر حال ...
> ترانزیستور رو همین جور که فرمودن وصل کنید و از یک عدد رله به عنوان بار استفاده کنید و بوبین رله رو با یک دیود هرزگرد ( میتونید از خازن هم استفاده کنید به همراه دیود ) به کلکتور ترانزیستورnpn وصل کنید .
> رله هم به عنوان کلید راه انداز بوبین کنتاکتور وصل کنید . به موازات کنتاکتور یه خازن سرامیکی 100 نانو 400 ولت وصل کنید. فکر کنم مشکلتون حل بشه .


اوه درست میفرمایید من درست نخوندم ، راه حل جایگزین ترانزیستور استفاده از ماسفت هست ، و ماسفت های 150 160 آمپری که میدونم هست مطمئنا 200 آمپرشم پیدا میشه اگه نشد میتونین ترکیبی ببندین ، فقط به درایو ماسفتتون باید توجه داشته باشین و برای بردن اون در حالت اشباع تلاش بیشتری باید بکنین چون که بر خلاف ترانزیستور ها با با جریان کنترل میشن ، گیت ماسفت با ولتاژ به اشباع میره که البته به مراتب به اشباع بردنش سخت تره تا ترانزیستور ... معمولا مدارات ماسفتی افت ولتاژ زیادی دارن که دلیل اون نرفتن به مرحله اشباع و اشباع ناقص هست
درمورد استفاده از کانال پی هم محتاط باشین

----------


## reza-ieee

> سیستم عاملهایی مثل FreeRTOS و کلا RTOS ها، نیازی به MMU ندارند. در واقع بیشتر شبیه به یک برنامه پیچیده هستند تا سیستم عاملی مثل ویندوز یا لینوکس. برای استفاده شما باید سورس کدشون رو دانلود کنید، برنامه خودتون رو داخلشون بنویسید (با ایجاد Task های جدید تو فایل برنامه) ، کامپایل کنید و روی میکرو پروگرم کنید (مثل بقیه برنامه های میکرو). تقریبا روی هر میکروکنترلر یا میکروپروسسوری هم قابل استفاده هستند( 8051,AVR,PIC,ARMX,X86,FREESCALE )


سلام.امکانش هست لطف کنید در مورد نصب uclinux  بر روی lpc1788 راهنماییم کنید؟ممنونم

----------


## MehdiElexal

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
> یک سوال تخصصی :
> چگونه می توان یک آی سی Mega32 را به یک مدار آمپر بالا (حداکثر 200 آمپر ) متصل کرد بطوری که در عملکرد  آی سی و مدار اختلالی ایجاد نشود و آی سی بتواند بر عملکرد مدار نظارت داشته باشد.
> با تشکر .
> خدانگهدار.


دوست عزیز آمپر که مهم نیست !!! شما به 200000 آمپرم بزنی اما سطح ولتاژت مثال 12 باشه با یه 7805 میکنیش 5 و هرچقدر جریان بخوایید ازش میکشید . این مهم نیست که چند آمپره مهم اینه که چند ولته ! موفق باشید

----------


## MehdiElexal

منظورم هر چقدر بخوایید بکشید از باتری هست نه 7805 که 1.5-2 آمپره

----------

